# Need saddle restoration



## Monarky (May 19, 2013)

I keep hearing about the great work of Bob U in this specialty..... Does anyone know how to get ahold of this guy.. I'm looking to restore a Troxcel saddle. Please let me know


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 19, 2013)

Ditto .......


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2013)

Besides Bob Ujszaszi, PO Box 192, Redondo Bch, CA 90277 (bobcycles here on the CABE) Stradalite (Josh) here on the CABE also does seats. I've hada couple done by Bob and totally satisfied. I've seen Josh' work and it looks pretty durn nice as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Monarky (May 19, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Besides Bob Ujszaszi, PO Box 192, Redondo Bch, CA 90277 (bobcycles here on the CABE) Stradalite (Josh) here on the CABE also does seats. I've hada couple done by Bob and totally satisfied. I've seen Josh' work and it looks pretty durn nice as well. V/r Shawn




Thanks for the info and your help I will email them.


----------

